# Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?



## Rausreißer (1. Juni 2012)

Ich starte hier mal eine Umfrage zum Thema Meeresköder an Nord- und Ostsee.
  Mich stört es mittlerweile etwas, das beim Verkauf von Wattwürmern aber auch (Nereis) (Neanthes) also Seeringelwürmer nur über die Menge läuft, aber ich habe schon häufig beobachtet das die Würmer viel zu klein sind und den Preis nicht rechtfertigen. 
  Ich halte es für angebracht den Preis nach Gewicht zu setzen. Natürlich ohne Verpackung.
  Mich würde Eure Meinung interessieren.
  Wattwürmer nach Menge kaufen oder nach Gewicht?
  Was ist besser für Euch?

  Das ist meine Frage…#h


  Gernot


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Mich störts nicht wenn mal ein paar kleine Wattwürmer dabei sind. So extrem hatte ich das noch nicht...man könnte ja auch selbst graben oder mit dem Pümpel los. Die Händler machen eh ihr Ding, denen wird die Umfrage wohl egal sein.

Achja bevor ichs vergesse.....ich bin für eine Wattwurmsteuer! #q #c


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Ich starte hier mal eine Umfrage zum Thema Meeresköder an Nord- und Ostsee.
> Mich stört es mittlerweile etwas, das beim Verkauf von Wattwürmern aber auch (Nereis) (Neanthes) also Seeringelwürmer nur über die Menge läuft, aber ich habe schon häufig beobachtet das die Würmer viel zu klein sind und den Preis nicht rechtfertigen.
> Ich halte es für angebracht den Preis nach Gewicht zu setzen. Natürlich ohne Verpackung.
> Mich würde Eure Meinung interessieren.
> ...


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Hi Jürgen und D1…

  Danke für Eure Antworten, bis jetzt steht die Quote bei 6 zu 3.

  Ist nicht unbedingt repräsentativ aber somit auch nicht so wichtig für das Forum.

  Ich bin in die Frage NICHT wirtschaftlich eingebunden, man könnte auch die Frage stellen, wie viele Sägespäne man mitkauft, wenn man sich einen halben Liter Maden kauft.

  Ich war nur Neugierig darauf wie sich eine Nachfrage bei einer gezielten Nachfrage verändert.

  Nix für ungut,

  Gernot #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen und D1…
> 
> Danke für Eure Antworten, bis jetzt steht die Quote bei 6 zu 3.
> 
> ...


 



Gernot,#h

kurz zu den Maden. Bei meinem Händler gibt es einen halben
Liter Maden,worauf anschliessend die Sägespäne getan werden.:m


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Gruß an Dich Jürgen
und deinen Händler.

Gernot #h


----------



## prime caster 01 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

_I_ch finde eher die Wattwürmer solten biliger werden der Preiß is bei uns in zwischen schon bei 24 Cent angekommen.


----------



## Daniel-93 (2. Juni 2012)

prime caster 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde eher die Wattwürmer solten biliger werden der Preiß is bei uns in zwischen schon bei 24 Cent angekommen.



Wir haben auch schon mal welche für 26cent gekauft Tom. 

Geschrieben auf meinem iPhone 4S mit Forum Runner


----------



## Daniel-93 (2. Juni 2012)

Aber die Idee Wattwürmer nach Gewicht zu verkaufen finde ich nicht Verkehr, also ich wäre dafür.


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Also ich,
  will da niemanden ankreuzen oder einen Shitstorm auslösen…
  nur mal nachgefragt…
  Der Preis ist immer heiß…
  Das war aber nicht meine Frage!


  Gernot #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



Daniel-93 schrieb:


> Aber die Idee Wattwürmer nach Gewicht zu verkaufen finde ich nicht Verkehr, also ich wäre dafür.


 

Ist in den Niederlanden üblich.:m


----------



## Daniel-93 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ist in den Niederlanden üblich.:m



Wust ich gar nicht. |supergri

Wie schaut es dort aus bekommt man da mehr für sein Geld als hier bei uns in Deutschland?

Hast du bzw habt ihr da ein paar Informationen?


----------



## Ines (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Ich habe mich in der letzten Zeit beim Wattwurmkauf so manches Mal geärgert, dass der Großteil der Wattwürmer wirklich nicht länger als 5 cm war. 
Die Größe von Wattwürmer schwankt ja wirklich zwischen stattlichen 15-cm-Würmern und Minis, von denen man mindestens zwei aufziehen muss, damit überhaupt der Haken bedeckt ist. Von daher finde ich die Überlegung durchaus angebracht, Wattwürmer nach Gewicht zu kaufen bzw. zu verkaufen.
Da die Nachfrage nach Wattwürmern offenbar aber das Angebot übersteigt, zumindest habe ich in Hamburg den Eindruck, können sich die Händler es wohl leisten, auch kleine Würmer zum gleichen Preis anzubieten. Ärgerlich finde ich das schon.
Von daher plädiere ich auch für Verkauf nach Gewicht.


----------



## fischfan-nord (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Ich wäre auch für:   Gewicht!

Allerdings juckt mich das eh nur an der Ostsee...   Bei uns an der Nordsee habe ich zwischen Emden und WHV noch keinen Händler gefunden der Watt- oder Seeringelwürmer verkauft.    Wesshalb nur???   |kopfkrat   

Kennt evtl einer von euch hier in der Ecke nen Händler? 
Per Post ist das an der Nordsee wettertechnisch nur schlecht planbar(Bootsangeln).


Gruß!


----------



## djoerni (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Ich schaue mir die Würmer vor dem Kauf an. Da sieht man ja schon recht gut wie groß sie sind. Wenn es zu kleine sind, gab es bis jetzt immer welche obendrauf.
Alternativ wäre aber eine Gewichtsabrechnung ne Idee...


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



Daniel-93 schrieb:


> Wust ich gar nicht. |supergri
> 
> *Wie schaut es dort aus bekommt man da mehr für sein Geld als hier bei uns in Deutschland?*
> 
> Hast du bzw habt ihr da ein paar Informationen?


 

Schwer zu sagen, mir ist aber die Berechnung nach Gewicht lieber, da dann ein kleiner Wurm günstiger ist als ein Riese.


----------



## Daniel-93 (5. Juni 2012)

j.Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Schwer zu sagen, mir ist aber die Berechnung nach Gewicht lieber, da dann ein kleiner Wurm günstiger ist als ein Riese.



Das wäre es mir auch, hoffe das man das irgendwie durchgesetzt bekommt das die Wattwürmer nach Gewicht bezahlt werden können.


----------



## djoerni (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

andersrum ist die ganze diskussion wenn ich mal alle kosten einrechne um überhaupt an bzw. auf die see zu kommen zusammenrechne, überflüssig...
ob ich dann 5 würmer habe die zu lütt sind ist dann auch hupe...


----------



## Daniel-93 (5. Juni 2012)

djoerni schrieb:
			
		

> andersrum ist die ganze diskussion wenn ich mal alle kosten einrechne um überhaupt an bzw. auf die see zu kommen zusammenrechne, überflüssig...
> ob ich dann 5 würmer habe die zu lütt sind ist dann auch hupe...



Wenn man zb so wie ich zur Brandungs Saison 2 mal am Wochenende los zum Brandungsangeln geht und man ca. 150 Wattwürme an 2 Abenden verbraucht und jedesmal 5 kleine oder schon Tote Wattis dabei sind, finde ich das echt schade da man ja für 150 Wattwürmer schon über 30 Euro auf den Tisch packen muss. 

Wenn die Wattwürmer schon so teuer sind sollte sie auch eine ordentliche Größe haben frisch sein und keine Toten (vergammelten) dazwischen sein!


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



djoerni schrieb:


> andersrum ist die ganze diskussion wenn ich mal alle kosten einrechne um überhaupt an bzw. auf die see zu kommen zusammenrechne, überflüssig...
> ob ich dann 5 würmer habe die zu lütt sind ist dann auch hupe...


 


Okay,

ist deine Einstellung. Ich hatte schon oft genug Tage, wo auch locker 100 Würmer durch gingen.
Das summiert sich bei 2 Wochen Urlaub doch schon erheblich.


----------



## djoerni (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> ist deine Einstellung. Ich hatte schon oft genug Tage, wo auch locker 100 Würmer durch gingen.
> Das summiert sich bei 2 Wochen Urlaub doch schon erheblich.



in dem Falle gebe ich dir Recht. Aber für den Standardtag am Wasser (sofern es dann nur ein oder zwei Tage sind) ist es mir Wurscht. Bei zwei Wochen wäre es das nicht


----------



## Daniel-93 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Viel schlimmer ist es wenn man direkt an der Ostsee küsste wohnt wie ich zb, was ich schon alles für Wattwürmer ausgegeben habe. 

Für mich wäre es ideal, wenn die Wattwürmer nach Gewicht Verkauft werden würden. #6


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Ich verstehe zwar den Sinn nach dieser Umfrage nicht, möchte aber trotzdem meine Meinung dazu tun:
1. Ober der Wattwurm groß oder klein ist, spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die großen sind eh blos voll Wasser. kannst am ausprobieren. Einfach ein, zwei Würmer, die du über hast nach dem Angeltag aus der Zeitung nehmen und in Ostseewasser legen. In 2 Stunden sind die dreimal zu groß. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Wer will für Wasser bezahlen? Ich nicht! da nehme ich doch lieber 100kleine Würmer als 30 große bei selben Gesamtgewicht. Und wenn dir der Köder zu klein ist, mach noch einen Gulp vor und/oder Lockperlen!


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar den Sinn nach dieser Umfrage nicht, möchte aber trotzdem meine Meinung dazu tun:
> 1. Ober der Wattwurm groß oder klein ist, spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die großen sind eh blos voll Wasser. kannst am ausprobieren. Einfach ein, zwei Würmer, die du über hast nach dem Angeltag aus der Zeitung nehmen und in Ostseewasser legen. In 2 Stunden sind die dreimal zu groß. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Wer will für Wasser bezahlen? Ich nicht! da nehme ich doch lieber 100kleine Würmer als 30 große bei selben Gesamtgewicht. Und wenn dir der Köder zu klein ist, mach noch einen Gulp vor und/oder Lockperlen!




 Schöner Beitrag Silvio,

  so hab ich mir das gedacht, um hier mal eine muntere Diskussion anzuregen.
  Aber wer kauft Kartoffeln oder Bohnen oder Reis nach Stückzahl? 

  Wie verkaufen sich die Wattwurmdealer?

  Die haben eigentlich auch kein Interesse am Würmerzählen und auch die Größe der Würmer zu hinterfragen. 

  Oder doch? 

  Die Qualität fragt der Kunde ab.
  Natürlich auch hier…

  Gernot#h


----------



## Daniel-93 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Naja gut da habt ihr recht, da habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht. 

Aber auch dafür lässt sich eine Lösung finden zb werden die voll gepumpten Wattis billiger als die normalen Wattis.

Ich persönlich stehe so oder so nicht so auf die voll gepumpten Wattwürmer, die platzen so oder so zu 99,9% beim werfen oder Fetzen gleich ab zumindest wenn man voll durch zieht beim werfen.


----------



## Rosi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> 1. Ober der Wattwurm groß oder klein ist, spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die großen sind eh blos voll Wasser. kannst am ausprobieren. Einfach ein, zwei Würmer, die du über hast nach dem Angeltag aus der Zeitung nehmen und in Ostseewasser legen. In 2 Stunden sind die dreimal zu groß.



Moin, wenn du mit Größe die Länge eines Wattis meinst, dann stimmt das nicht. Es gibt kurze und lange Wattwürmer. An der Dicke kannst du das eigentlich auch nicht festmachen, allgemein sind die Würmer knackig oder schlaff. Kann schon sein, daß die Schlaffis im frischen Ostseewasser wieder knackig werden. Jedoch werden die Lütten nicht länger. Von daher#c

Davon abgesehen werde ich mal meinen Händler fragen, warum er Seeringler nach Kg berechnet und Wattwürmer nach Stück. Vielleicht hat das ja eine Ursache, z.B. im Einkauf.


----------



## ryboorrro (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

1. Das Wattwurmgeschäft läuft seit Jahren nach Stückzahlen. Da werden wir auch trotz guter Ideen nichts ändern können.

2.Je nach dem, wie intensiv ich angle, habe ich eine bestimmte Stückzahl Wattis, die ich pro Stunde verangle, unabhängig von der Größe.

3. Angle ich an der Nordsee, grabe ich selber----nach Stück!
   ( stellt Euch mal die Wattwurmbuddler mit ner Waage vor?)
   Angle ich an der Ostsee kaufe ich ----auch  nach Stück!

4. Djörni hats eigentlich in Posting 15 auf den Punkt gebracht....
...sind die Wattis beim Kauf deutlich zu klein, zeige ich dem Verkäufer die gelbe Karte, oder kaufe halt wo anders!

kurzum das Ganze ist zwar mal ne Betrachtung wert, führt aber meiner Meinung nach zu nichts.


----------



## ryboorrro (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> ist deine Einstellung. Ich hatte schon oft genug Tage, wo auch locker 100 Würmer durch gingen.
> Das summiert sich bei 2 Wochen Urlaub doch schon erheblich.




...auch diesen Einwand verstehe ich nicht ganz!!

Wenn Du an einem Tag 100 Wattis verangelst, dann haben die, sagen wir mal zusammen ca. 400g gewogen!



Und ob Du Deine benötigte Menge auf die Stückzahl rechnest, oder auf das Gewicht, ist doch Jacke wie Hose....Du hast das selbe gezahlt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Benzin wird auch nicht teurer!.....ich tanke seit Jahren immer für 50.-€


----------



## ryboorrro (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



Daniel-93 schrieb:


> Wenn man zb so wie ich zur Brandungs Saison 2 mal am Wochenende los zum Brandungsangeln geht und man ca. 150 Wattwürme an 2 Abenden verbraucht und jedesmal 5 kleine oder schon Tote Wattis dabei sind, finde ich das echt schade da man ja für 150 Wattwürmer schon über 30 Euro auf den Tisch packen muss.
> 
> Wenn die Wattwürmer schon so teuer sind sollte sie auch eine ordentliche Größe haben frisch sein und keine Toten (vergammelten) dazwischen sein!



....und wie sieht die Diskussiun aus, wenn Du nun schreibst:"...wenn da jedesmal 160g tote Wattis dabei sind?----wobei auch zu kleine ins Gewicht zählen!


----------



## Platte (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Ok, auch wenn gerade Deutschland Portugal läuft lässt es mir keine Ruhe hier manche Aussagen zu lesen daher mein Post#h

1. Was nützt es jemanden wenn er statt 25 Würmer für 5,- Euro ( bei uns z.b.) nur 10 bekommt weil es Riesige sind die eh keiner haben möchte?

2. Jeder Händler versucht nur noch Latschen(Große) zu bekommen um mehr Profit zu machen weil er eh nur nach Stückzahl einkaufen kann hier in Deutschland auch aus Holland?

3. Große Würmers sind nach meiner Meinung eh nicht zu gebrauchen das sie(wie schon erwähnt) schlechter am Haken halten und weniger Aromen abgeben als Kleinere...

4. Wer Würmer bekommt von 2-3 cm sollte (wieder mal nach meiner Meinung) mehr Würmer im Packet haben. Auch wenn die Händler keinen Einfluß darauf haben wie Groß die Würmers sind packen die (nach meiner Meinung) guten Händler ein par mehr mit rein.

5. Eine gute Mischung ist alles (nach meiner Meinung). Bekommer ich Würmer geliefert würde ich Mischen. Ein par Große , ein par Kleine (dafür etwas mehr) uns schon ist der Kunde(sollte)zufrieden sein.

6. Das die Würmer nach 2 Stunden Ihre Größe vervielfältig haben sollen ist absoluter Schwachsinn, sorry.

7. Das Seeringler nach Gewicht verkauft werden liegt wiederum am Einkauf. Bei Ringlern werden sie halt in Gewicht eingekauft daher auch verkauft!

8. Würmer um die 5 cm halte ich für absolut Perfekt und ja es sollten dann 2 aufgezogen werden aber besser als 1 Lappen. Fahre ich immer so damit und habe die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht!

9. Wen die Würmer zu teuer sind kann ich nur Raten: Sucht euch selber welche und wer die Zeit hat von 2 Stunden Arbeit für 50-100 Würmer soll sie gerne nutzen. Ich möchte es nicht und gebe lieber 20 Cent pro Wurm aus und nutze die wenige Freizeit die ich habe lieber um zu angeln#6

10. Wer tote Wattis mit reinpackt sollte (müßte) straft werden duch umorientierung für die nächste Bestellung. Nur 1 toter Watti steckt ander innerhalb kürzester Zeit an undsind die anderen schnell genauso tot wie die Lebenden.
Schaut Euch die Würmer bei Kauf an und ihr könnt selber entscheiden ob ihr sie nehmt oder nicht.

Kein Händler dürfte Euch böse sein deswegen |closed:


----------



## ryboorrro (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

|good:|good:


----------



## ryboorrro (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in der letzten Zeit beim Wattwurmkauf so manches Mal geärgert, dass der Großteil der Wattwürmer wirklich nicht länger als 5 cm war.
> Die Größe von Wattwürmer schwankt ja wirklich zwischen stattlichen 15-cm-Würmern und Minis, von denen man mindestens zwei aufziehen muss, damit überhaupt der Haken bedeckt ist. Von daher finde ich die Überlegung durchaus angebracht, Wattwürmer nach Gewicht zu kaufen bzw. zu verkaufen.
> Da die Nachfrage nach Wattwürmern offenbar aber das Angebot übersteigt, zumindest habe ich in Hamburg den Eindruck, können sich die Händler es wohl leisten, auch kleine Würmer zum gleichen Preis anzubieten. Ärgerlich finde ich das schon.
> Von daher plädiere ich auch für Verkauf nach Gewicht.



....und was machst Du, wenn Du für teure 100 g so Minis bekommst, von denen nicht mal 6 den Haken bedecken?
Maden kaufen?


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Watwürmer werden z.Z. in der BRD nach Stückzahlen verkauft.

  Aber ich halte Aussage von Platte für falsch was die Länge angeht.

  2-3 cm lange Würmer werden nicht verkauft. 5 cm sind ebenfalls etwas wenig für einen optimalen Wattwurm, der nach meiner Erfahrung so um die 8-11 cm liegt.

  @Ryboorro deine Ansage im Posting #32 mit den Maden ist deutlich unterqualifiziert.|rolleyes

  Auch finde ich Deine Einstellung im Posting #27 was gute Ideen angeht als ziemlich negativ.

  Der freundlichste Verkäufer der Dir den optimalen Wurm verkauft ist immer der beste Verkäufer.
  Das geht klar….
  Aber _Nereis virens_ oder _Nereis diversicolor __ also der Seeringelwurm sind mit dem Wattwurm (Arenicola marina) zu vergleichen._

_Man könnte vielleicht um die Qualität anzuheben, über eine Mindeststückzahl bei einem Mindestgewicht sprechen._

_Verpackungsgrößen sind immer relevant für den Verbraucher. Und auch meist heiß umkämpft,_

_Besten Gruß,_
_Gernot #h
_


----------



## Platte (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> 2-3 cm lange Würmer werden nicht verkauft. 5 cm sind ebenfalls etwas wenig für einen optimalen Wattwurm, der nach meiner Erfahrung so um die 8-11 cm liegt.
> 
> 
> _Gernot #h_


Warum sagst du das 2-3 cm Würmer nicht verkauft werden???|kopfkrat
Warum sind für dich Wümer um die 11cm die besten?|kopfkrat

Weshalb vergleichst du in deinem vorherigen Post Wattwürmer mit Reis, Bohnen und Kartoffeln?#d
Von Erfahrung zeugen Deine Posts nicht gerade|muahah:


----------



## ryboorrro (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

@ Rausreißer...


meine Aussage in Postig 32 ist nicht unterqualifiziert, sondern ein ganz klein wenig ironisch!...weil der kausale Zusammenhang 
zwischen Gesamtmenge und Einzelgewicht der würmer nicht besteht


zur Verdeutlichung: für 100g  kannst Du evtl auch ganz viele Kleine erhalten!

...und was Posting 27 angeht, so ist das meine Meinung!
je nach dem von welchem Standpunkt aus Du das betrachtest
( pro Stückzahl  oder pro Gewicht ) stellt sich das immer anders dar!

...oder nochmals: es ist meiner Meinung nach Jacke wie Hose, ob du 25 Stk kaufst, oder 250g....jedesmal ist ein Blick auf  die Wattis wichtig, ob ihre durchschnittliche Größe stimmt und ob keine Leichen darunter sind...oder sehe ich das falsch???


----------



## Rausreißer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*



ryboorrro schrieb:


> @ Rausreißer...
> 
> 
> meine Aussage in Postig 32 ist nicht unterqualifiziert, sondern ein ganz klein wenig ironisch!...weil der kausale Zusammenhang
> ...




 Tja, da stimme ich mit Dir überein,

  Ein guter Händler der Qualität anbietet ist immer wichtig. Das hatte ich schon geschrieben.

  Und natürlich auch ein aufgeklärter Verbraucher, der weiß was er nachfragen muss.
  Natürlich keine Wattwürmmer mit 2-3cm Länge. Mein Daumennagel ist gerade 2cm lang… Madenlänge...


  Ich denke dass eine Diskussion und eine Nachfrage immer dazu dienen sollte etwas zu verbessern. 
  Wenn Du das nicht meinst, kann man das so mitlesen…

  Auch wenn sich die Lage am Wattwurmmarkt etwas entspannt hat, wäre mir mittlerweile eine Angabe zur Mindestanzahl und einem Mindestgewicht lieber.

  Nichts für ungut,

  Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmkauf: Nachfrage nach Menge oder Gewicht?*

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, ob man nach Gewicht oder Menge kauft.

Ich würde mir die Würmer am liebsten einzelnt aussuchen, jenachdem, was für eine Angelart ich gerade praktizieren möchte. Da würde aber jeder Händler dran Pleite gehen, weil er eventuell auf der einen oder anderen Größe sitzenbleiben würde....

Vom Kutter oder Kleinboot, wo man nicht Werfen muss, da hätte ich gerne große Würmer.

Vom Strand, oder in der Elbe beim Buttangeln, wo die großen Würmer trotz Clips teiweise beim Werfen Platzen würde ich lieber die kleinen nehmen. Gerade so groß, so dass sie ohne irgend einen Druck sauber auf einen 1/0 Haken passen, denn mehr benötigt man auf einem Haken nicht. Dies halten in der Regel auch viel Länger, wenn man sie nicht am gleichen Tag verangelt.


----------

